# Has anyone mentioned a simple scanner?



## Mitica100 (Nov 16, 2003)

Since I'm quite new here, I don't know if any on this forum mentioned using a plain scanner instead of a camera.  It is the simplest method, yet one of the more interesting alternative ones out there.

I usually place an object on the scanner, lift the cover completely and scan.  Final touch-ups in Photoshop (dirt specs removed, occasional cat hairs -I have two cats!) and voila!  A new image.

I would post one here but since I'm a newbie I don't know yet how to do it.  Someone help??  :roll:
==========

Well, I found an image hosting where I posted my scanned picture.  It's a garlic head, sorry if it doesn't come through too well, they limit the size of the picture to 120K.

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2003-11/491218/garlicHead01.jpg


----------



## oriecat (Nov 16, 2003)

Hey that's interesting.  Kinda like the digital version of a photogram maybe.

If you want to show the image in your post, then you would just need to use the [img tags around it [/img but with both sides of the brackets.


----------



## terri (Nov 16, 2003)

Seems to me I've read about this technique somewhere, but I haven't tried it.   You did get a nice image there!   Seems you would be limited only by what will fit comfortably on your scanner.   Very interesting, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 16, 2003)

There are a couple of local artists in my town who call themselves "scanographers".  While it is sort of interesting to use things in a different manner then they were designed, I have yet to see a "scanograph" that particularly interests me (although this probably has more to do with the artist than the technique).

For some reason this reminds me of something.  I stumbled onto a site on the web of a dentist who brings flowers and such into his office at night and x-rays them and makes BW prints (I can't remember if he uses traditional or digital printing process).  They are gorgeous.  I think the site is easy to find with a search for "x-ray photography".


----------



## photong (Nov 16, 2003)

This was an exact school assignment I had to do last year  I WAS SOOO close to winning an award for it.

The border was in Photoshop of course. And I purposely placed everything the way they are there because I knew it would create depth.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 16, 2003)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Hey that's interesting.  Kinda like the digital version of a photogram maybe.



Yep, that's right.  I find whitish veggies to do the best, be that garlic, leeks, green onions, white onions, pearl onions and so on.  You get my drift...  I wonder what egg shells look like.  Scanner, here I come.


----------

